# Identify this Seat...if it is worth identifying- J engine Whizzer project



## Risk Man (Oct 30, 2022)

The questionable recovering job someone did on this seat, can anyone identify who makes it (likely some modern repo) and whether it will be worth recovering property to fit a 1948 Whizzer.

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 30, 2022)

Schwinn Phantom seat made by Mesinger


----------



## Risk Man (Oct 31, 2022)

STRADALITE said:


> Schwinn Phantom seat made by Mesinger



Interesting... that fits what the bike has been reproduced as for the most part. I could not find any markings on the seat and much of it looks new but the pan has been painted as the rest of the bike has with a pretty heavy paint job. Does anyone do a better job of covering the seat than what you see here?  It looks wrong on the bike for some reason.

Edit: Now that I just looked at dozens of  Phantom seats on the forum, I will bet it is a repop. The shape seems off (Sides seem too high)  but if you look at the rail  brackets, they are round at the ends not square and the fasteners on the rails are also wrong. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 31, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> Interesting... that fits what the bike has been reproduced as for the most part. I could not find any markings on the seat and much of it looks new but the pan has been painted as the rest of the bike has with a pretty heavy paint job. Does anyone do a better job of covering the seat than what you see here?  It looks wrong on the bike for some reason.



@bobcycles  does a ton of them and they are about as good as they get.


----------

